# c e 1969 SCHWINN  STINGRAY 3 SPEED STIK



## red strat (Aug 17, 2020)

I just got this 1969 3 speed stik bike. All I'ved done is clean the rims.  I know it's got girls peddles but are the white letter tires front & back original? And the look where the quality label is.. and these are original decals weird.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

red strat said:


> I just got this 1969 3 speed stik bike. All I'ved done is clean the rims.  I know it's got girls peddles but are the white letter tires front & back original? And the look where the quality label is.. and these are original decals weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN!!! This bike looks truly Original!! So what year is this and what did it set you back? Truly a GREAT SCORE!! LUCKY  YOU. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## red strat (Aug 28, 2020)

thanks ...i think it"s going to clean up real nice...i got about 450 in it... im going give it a good cleaning on it ... got the right pedels on it...but did they. come with the white lettered tires front and back... and how about that quality decal


----------



## sworley (Aug 28, 2020)

Haha! That quality control on that decal isn't matching what it says! No, that's not the original factory location. 

Who knows on the white lettering, the rear may be correct but never seen that on a Westwind. Someone with a paint pen likely did it. I'd just run it, not a big deal. 

Cool find, she's clean. Shouldn't be too hard to find a seat that's not split up. Have fun!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

red strat said:


> thanks ...i think it"s going to clean up real nice...i got about 450 in it... im going give it a good cleaning on it ... got the right pedels on it...but did they. come with the white lettered tires front and back... and how about that quality decal



Yes. Some of the early 70's bikes came with the white letters and the quality decal to the best of my memory  recalls. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yes. Some of the early 70's bikes came with the white letters and the quality decal to the best of my memory  recalls. Razin.



Upon closer inspection, the decal is truly off center. My bad. Razin.


----------



## red strat (Aug 28, 2020)

the tires are factory white lettered even the front tire


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2020)

I've never seen a decal facing the rear of the bike     .............


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I've never seen a decal facing the rear of the bike     .............



Me neither Curtis. Very unusual. Some body really GOOFED on this one. Razin.


----------



## sworley (Aug 29, 2020)

A Friday afternoon built bike...

But in all honesty, are there any conditions that an old water transfer decal like that would slide down? Like heat and pressure? I feel like those old decals are so fragile though that any forces would not keep it intact.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2020)

sworley said:


> A Friday afternoon built bike...
> 
> But in all honesty, are there any conditions that an old water transfer decal like that would slide down? Like heat and pressure? I feel like those old decals are so fragile though that any forces would not keep it intact.




Some kid put that decal on there like that, no way in H--l did the original get installed like that or later slid around. I'd take it off and replace it.


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 29, 2020)

red strat said:


> I just got this 1969 3 speed stik bike. All I'ved done is clean the rims.  I know it's got girls peddles but are the white letter tires front & back original? And the look where the quality label is.. and these are original decals weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is a nice 1


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 29, 2020)

red strat said:


> I just got this 1969 3 speed stik bike. All I'ved done is clean the rims.  I know it's got girls peddles but are the white letter tires front & back original? And the look where the quality label is.. and these are original decals weird.
> 
> When you put that bike for sale I have a nice place for it right over here
> 
> ...


----------



## red strat (Aug 29, 2020)

awesome bikes


----------



## Jackpop (Sep 2, 2020)

That bike would have came with whitewalls. White letter tires came on Krates starting in 70 on the rear only. Nice bike!


----------

